# Photo's Forge Motor Sport Exhaust



## burchy (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys want you thoughts on build quality looks etc this is the one from the ebay link?


----------



## Matt-tt (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks ok - how much ??

I dont think you needed to post 5 times though! Perhaps you should delete some of the duplicates :roll:

Matt


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

This one looks ok, but the ones you have posted in the other threads look terrible !


----------



## burchy (Mar 19, 2009)

HELP MODS.....my computer is in melt down pressed the button a few times it froze next thing 7 identical post and it says i can't delete.

Exhaust £310 all in!!!


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Bargin


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

looks really nice, get some fitted pics up. i dont want to get one until i know what it looks like on... and sound clips please


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i have the forge motor sport exhaust looks mint and sounds subtly


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Forge Motorsport?!

When I e-mailed the eBay seller and asked if the manufacturer was "Without saying the name..... B*** F****" I got the response of you are correct!

Just with different tail pipe design and fully polished!


----------



## Stocky (Mar 10, 2006)

If only they were the blueflame tailpipes.

I asked Forge if there was an option of a different tailpipe but no was the reply


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice and shiny ???? BUT the welding is a disgrace !!!!!!!!!!!! at that price,,,, no chance .......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

P S ,,, at any price ,, no chance !!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

I have seen the Blueflame exhaust with both those tailpipe designs just the other is better and more preferred hence known as "The Blueflame" tip.

*@ stocky* what wheels are they man they are very nice, need more pics.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

roddy said:


> BUT the welding is a disgrace!!!


Welds don't look that bad, you've not seen any powerflow shit I take it then?!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no mate dont know powerflow BUT i do know welding and that is not proper welding .


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea lol had a powerflow and they are poor they really do make the above look like a true perfect professional job hahaha


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

roddy said:


> no mate dont know powerflow BUT i do know welding and that is not proper welding .


To me it looks fine quite nice clean tig welds (but I don't know much about welding)

Whats wrong with it? I've thought about buying one myself!


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Being a professional welder, I can say the welds are ok, they look strong and I'm sure they have plenty of penetration with the amount of heat/amps they seem to have used, the welds could look a bit better, but this is one of the effects you get with welding stainless steel, once you go over the welds a second time to add, its looks awful as stainless work hardens and the characteristics of the material change.

It's a shame as the rest of the exhaust is beautifully made, mandrel bends are very nice and overall workmanship looks good, although by looking at the welds I'm confident in saying that the welds have not been purged. This is something I always do to prevent scaling on the internal diameter, scaling will cause airflow restrictions and turbulence. To purge a weld you must supply an airflow or argon inside the pipe so that as your welding the outside the inside is also welding, this creates a smooth transition between connecting pipe work.

Overall the exhaust is ok and better than most I have seen......I was disgraced with the supersprint exhaust I bought for my M3, horrid finish, heavy, necked bends, and horrible MIG welds , don't get me started on the likes of Powerflow and Longlife or should I say power-flaw and short-life.

I would give this exhaust an 8/10


----------



## burchy (Mar 19, 2009)

Whoop Whoop Thanks for the input guys looks like it was worth it i'll try and put in on at the week end and post a video.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a little confused... Is this a Forge motorsport product or blue flame.

I also found this for sale on Ebay (see photos) and when I asked who made it I got this reply:

"These are supplied by Forge Motorsport.
regards
Natalie"

Whichever it is, is it worth the £295 asking price or are there others as good for the money available?


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it just me or is the installation really crappy in that photo that shows the exhaust already installed.

Also it appears that one of the exhaust tips (the right one) has a weird angle and is not straight at all!! 

I am suspecting that this bunch did not meet the manufacturers' standards and were sold as a lot. Already one person here got a faulty exhaust even though the supplier replaced it at no extra cost. I would stay away from these.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

£295 is a very good price, you will not find a better exhaust for this money.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Now you mention it both tailpipes look like they are touching the rear valance!!!

I think you are possibly right here, why else would they be sold off cheap unless they didn't past final quality control :?


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Will be worth seeing it fitted to the car above. Exhausts are manufactured on Jigs, so I will interested to see if the Jig was wrong.


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Now you mention it both tailpipes look like they are touching the rear valance!!!
> 
> I think you are possibly right here, why else would they be sold off cheap unless they didn't past final quality control :?


Exactly!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

As you say RPM you may not find an exhaust like it for the price but not much cop if it rubs on the arse of your pride and joy


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Agreed well shall have to wait for fitment


----------



## multipass71 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have just purchased one of these and installed it. Quality is great in my opinion. I am in Australia and decided that for that price I would give it a go. I was a little worried about the photo's they had on the website and when I went and checked it after a couple of days of driving it was pulling to one side. When I got under the car the bolts where a little loose and I tightened them and all was straight. As far as the welds go I think that they look worse in the photo's on here. And remember that it is polished so they will stand out more. The exhaust did come half way around the world for me and I must say that the way they packed the parcel was on the money. They were great to deal with and would use them again. As was in the other post, about the one with the welds not being complete. The exhaust was replaced. They seem like great people to deal with. I hope this helps and I can understand about worrying about the cheaper price but I have no complains about it.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool mate thats good to hear.

What does it sound like hope its not too noisy?


----------



## multipass71 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah it sounds great. Not run in yet but it sounds so much better than stock. Driving normal it is quiet but when you get on it, it's good. Ha ha I got my girlfriend to drive it around the block a few times to hear it. Yeah I am stoked with it. And for that price I would have gone to an exhaust place to fix any problems. But there is none. I am shocked that they still have some left for that price.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i had a quick look at these on ebay but wasn't sure about the tailpipes curving back in at the end, they're a good price but id have regretted not paying the extra and getting the miltek or blueflame tips afterall thats the part you see. the quality from the pics on here looks good though i think its just dodgy pics on ebay regarding fitting, sure we'll have pics soon though


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Any pictures of the exhaust installed (not from underneath)


----------



## multipass71 (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have any photo's at the moment and it's dark and late out right now. I'll try to get some.


----------



## zerocool82 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was thinking of buying this exhaust this weekend, I will probably wait a bit more a buy directly from blueflame  Just to be safe.


----------



## burchy (Mar 19, 2009)

multipass, did you install your self?


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

If it pulled to the right after a couple of day's drive could it be that it will keep happening in the future as well? Improper installation could be causing the bolts to loosen up every so often.

Also blueflame exhausts are 100 pounds more from ebay direct from the factory. For 100 pounds I would buy peace of mind.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-QUATTRO-B ... 240%3A1318


----------



## multipass71 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well keep in mind that this was my first exhaust install. It was fairly easy to do, and it needed some adjusting. No big deal. It's straight now and I am 100% stoked with it. To be honest it's made buy a good company and mine shows that. You say that it's only a hundred pounds more for the Blueflame one, but thats a third of the price. If you can do it yourself then you will be ahead and remember it's polished as well. The company selling it is behind there products and have fixed a problem with another customer (so I have read in another post). I am have nothing to do with this company but I have said that I am really impressed with there service. That's a hard one to find and especially on Ebay. If you have doubts I can understand but I have had a great experience with it. As I said before I will try to get some pics of it. It just may take a little bit.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Can you describe the sound ?
What I'd love is a bit more "grumble" at lower speeds but a reduction in "drone" at motorway speeds.
Can any aftermarket exhausts give this or are they all simply louder ?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks a bit like I did the welding :wink:

But they doo look strong and the pipework itself looks good quality.

Good price.

Blueflame is £70 more and comes with both pipes for resonated or non-resonated options. Direct from Blueflame via their ebay shop.


----------



## multipass71 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds great. I thought that it would have sounded a little louder but I like that too. Quiet when you want it to be and louder when you put your foot down. There is no drone at all. But it's needs to run in too so I am sure that it will get a little more rumble. I don't have a downpipe yet, so I am glad it isn't really loud now. You can Youtube blueflame and listen to them.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

multipass71 said:


> Yeah it sounds great. Not run in yet but it sounds so much better than stock. Driving normal it is quiet but when you get on it, it's good. Ha ha I got my girlfriend to drive it around the block a few times to hear it. Yeah I am stoked with it. And for that price I would have gone to an exhaust place to fix any problems. But there is none. I am shocked that they still have some left for that price.


pics please


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mines fitted. Off to get pics now for you all!

My uncle is a blacksmith and is very impressed with build quality and welds on mine!!! Nice bit of Tig welding he said, he said hes seen motorbike frames welded worse than that. Oh and if he needs a reference He did Bucking Palace Fence and Gates :wink:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i dont like the tips
and this is what shows from behind

either bigger looking standard (100mm)
or the blueflame one are my choice


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree, not a huge fan of tips (They stick out of car about 30mm Which im not to happy about) But mates think they look good. Sounds very quite, sounds very nice on idle.

AS promised


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't mind the tips at all, although I'd hope they won't stick out too far.
Just ordered one of these too, so hope it's an improvement on stock.
Anyone know what / where the going rate is for getting the kit fitted (I'm in the SW). Usual garage has quoted about £50.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Got mine done for £40 cahs at my local place, and they great.


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Got mine done for £40 cahs at my local place, and they great.


Bikerz, any chance of a photo which shows how much exactly is sticking out from the back of the car? A photo from above should suffice. 30 mm sounds a bit much.

Thanks mate!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Just got in buddy and a bit late. il get one 2morow for you. It is about 30mm. Looks ok. But not flush at all


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

As Promised - Sorry just got in and my finger was best I had





































Any questions just ask


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks good mate. Good job!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry not a fan!, not lovin the tailpipe, looks like a blueflame with a bent bit on the end :?


----------



## Ben_Allen76 (May 19, 2008)

are there any left on ebay?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

they poke out at bit dont they.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Pretty certain Blueflame have always made the exhausts for Forge that fit the TT (and Blueflame themselves only started selling them direct in the last 3 years or so - before then it was only from Forge). It's just Forge specced those conical tips (which I never liked even when they came out in 2002).

Fitment wise I had to chop about an inch from the centre section of my Blueflame to bring the back box forward and move the tips closer to the rear valance. There's just enough clearance around the heat shield to do that. But remember "measure twice cut once".


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey rhod, long time no speak!.... i thought it looked exactly the same as the standard blueflame with something added to the tips.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I think il have mine choped and fitted further backk next time I have any work done. As Rhod said they are the same system just different tail pipes so can be mounted same as blueflame


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Ben_Allen76 said:


> are there any left on ebay?


There are no more left. Apparently they had 10 for sale but closed the auction after the 8th was sold. I am guessing they sent out a couple of exhausts that had welding problems and they used the remaining 2 to replace them.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

"I think il have mine choped and fitted further backk next time I have any work done. As Rhod said they are the same system just different tail pipes so can be mounted same as blueflame"

How much leeway is there to have it chopped (I bought one of the last ones this week) ? The only place to do is I assume is on the slightly thinner flamge at the end of the long section which couples with the back-box part. That's about 4" long - is it safe/OK to take 30mm out of that ?

Quite an impressive (and weighty) piece of kit though (is this really lighter than OEM ?) - might put it on the wall as art rather than fit it . . . .


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, not a fan at all. After seeing all the different types of exhausts for the TT im so impressed and happy with my Magnex exhaust. The fitment is absolutely perfect and the rear box does not hang at all like this one and Blueflame. This can cause issues for low cars like mine and i hardly ever scrape the back box of my Magnex.

Magnex sounds awesome too. People say its a bit boomy at 80mph but around town it is lovely.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

jamal said:


> Sorry, not a fan at all. After seeing all the different types of exhausts for the TT im so impressed and happy with my Magnex exhaust. The fitment is absolutely perfect and the rear box does not hang at all like this one and Blueflame. This can cause issues for low cars like mine and i hardly ever scrape the back box of my Magnex.
> 
> Magnex sounds awesome too. People say its a bit boomy at 80mph but around town it is lovely.


I had more problems with my magnex scrapping due to the low silencer. :?

Agree blueflame backbox is very low, but my new rearend should cover it up tbh. Looking forward to seeing your car Jamal. You gonna be at ace?>


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

For sure Matt, i'll defo be at Ace and the car has changed looks 3 times now! I take it you'll be all ready for Ace. Really looking forward to seeing yours there!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry but i think the tips look awful... i'll be going for magnex or blueflame when i need a new exhaust.


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

we will have more soon .... 6 weeks or so also a different style tip 
MKV golf also in the works


----------



## zerocool82 (Nov 20, 2008)

forgemotorsport said:


> we will have more soon .... 6 weeks or so also a different style tip
> MKV golf also in the works


That is good but will they be the same price as the ones that were advertised here :?:


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

I would think so , yes


----------



## zerocool82 (Nov 20, 2008)

forgemotorsport said:


> I would think so , yes


That is very good to know.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

forgemotorsport said:


> I would think so , yes


Put us down for one


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

they will be up with the vendor as soon as we have them


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Do all of these Forge exhausts stick out at the rear too far ?
Is it possible to shorten them the 30mm or so - if so how ?
Got mine and want to fit it but would like to do the best job . . . .


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of taking mine to power flow and getting them to change tips. Let me know what u do


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

forgemotorsport said:


> we will have more soon .... 6 weeks or so also a different style tip
> MKV golf also in the works


Please let me know when these are available as I would definitely take one if the tip style is same as blueflame (or twins )


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive seen one of these on a car recently, and it sounds nice, but doesnt look right in my personal opinion!

Id stick with Miltek or Blueflame.


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

The tips are the same as Blueflame ...so I am not sure how you thinnk its going to be better


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i think they look gorgeous and everyone who has seen thme on my car loves them  :mrgreen:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm

Blueflames dont look like this:










Maybe im getting confused?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope didnt think i was confused!

Blueflames look much nicer!


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Ive seen one of these on a car recently, and it sounds nice, but doesnt look right in my personal opinion!
> 
> Id stick with Miltek or Blueflame.


Didn't Peter say the tip style is going to change with the next batch



forgemotorsport said:


> we will have more soon .... 6 weeks or so also a different style tip
> MKV golf also in the works


Maybe Peter can confirm but I took this to mean the tips will be more like the current blueflame?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im still confused because those 2 exhusts look nothing alike!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

How can u compare that to Blueflame?

Looks bloody horrible! It doesnt sit properly either....

I'd get back to that drawing board pronto!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Still waiting for forgemotorsports response to my two pictures!!

Shell, im sure people tell you they look nice... most people are too polite to say different!

But as adam rightly said, it doesnt sit right, sticks out the end, and doesnt look like a blueflame!

DOES sound nice though!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Bikerz...

firstly dont go to powerflow.... if forge produce a newer, more fitting version then personally i'd want it changed over.

secondly - Ribe me? I still dont get it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

i agree with ads

In general forge stuff is great and top quality!

Its just this exhust i dont like!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

no problem , thats why there will be different tips next time


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I've bought a bit of Forge stuff of late and looking forward to seeing the exhaust with the new tips.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


>


if the new tips on the forge are the same as this or magnex and the same price as the foreskin looking batch that just sold on ebay put me down as i'll buy one even though im skint


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be getting one with the new tips! It was the only thing putting me off the last batch. If you could have them looking OEM i'd be all over it!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

rik-e said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Waiting to fit mine, and don't mind the shape of the tips at all.
BUT I hadn't realised they stick out so much - can the exhaust be shortened before I fit it ?


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, it's on ! Took a little over an hour as very tight for space. Had to cut away some of the rear heat shield and there really is very little clearance between the pipework behind the back box and the rear cross member (tip for manufacturers - thread the side pin so a couple of nuts can be used to pull the pipes slightly sideways).

Yes, it does stick out a little more than I'd like at the rear (25 -40mm cold /hot) but there's nothing you can do to shorten it or mount the back box nearer the front of the car. I quite like the design of the tips as they mimic the shape of the air vents on the dash . . .

What's it like (after a day of use) ? All I'd hoped for. It's quieter, lower and rumblier at idle, quieter at motorway speeds (and has removed much of that hard-edged drone I got from the std system) but with a raspier growl under acceleration.

Performance - can't say I've noticed much extra although the car seems to pull more quickly with less lag (not that there was much in the first place).

Very pleased


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i thought this was supposed to be the same design as the blueflame i didnt need any heat shield cut away when mine was fitted :? i wouldnt be happy paying for an exhaust that needed bits of the car cutting away to fit, if its a cheap universal box fair enough but not these


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Still waiting for forgemotorsports response to my two pictures!!
> 
> Shell, im sure people tell you they look nice... most people are too polite to say different!
> 
> ...


 :lol: Cheers buddy, I know what friends are for now :roll: Love you really.
Only playing. I got to go to Forge 2morow (to pick up that charge pipe guys, is it done?) so il ask if they can make my tips look like the blue flame ones. Im pleased I went for resonated, as its pretty loud with the extra silencer, wouldnt suit the car with it much louder.

Sheldon


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> Bikerz...
> 
> firstly dont go to powerflow.... if forge produce a newer, more fitting version then personally i'd want it changed over.
> 
> secondly - Ribe me? I still dont get it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Il talk to forge 2morow see if they can change tips on mine. But some powerflows are very good rember they are a francise so some are good, and a few guys from ED38 rate my local one 

Secondley - R18E ME - Your just jelous :wink: You wish your car was as clean as mine :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

26ash_tt said:


> i thought this was supposed to be the same design as the blueflame i didnt need any heat shield cut away when mine was fitted :? i wouldnt be happy paying for an exhaust that needed bits of the car cutting away to fit, if its a cheap universal box fair enough but not these


It doesnt really, just 1cm maybe so its not a big issue at all


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

are the new ones done then or what? i wanna see the tail pipe... then part with my cash regardless :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Il try and sneak a camera in 2morow :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah please do mate  I well want one..


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Photos of fitted exhaust.

Personally I like the tips - they seem to mimic the shape of the dash air vents 

Yes, they do stick out a little more than I would have liked but not too badly.

Noise etc is great - grumblier, quieter at cruising speed and it's removed the harsh edge I used to get with the std item.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Constantinos said:


> If it pulled to the right after a couple of day's drive could it be that it will keep happening in the future as well? Improper installation could be causing the bolts to loosen up every so often.
> 
> Also blueflame exhausts are 100 pounds more from ebay direct from the factory. For 100 pounds I would buy peace of mind.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-QUATTRO-B ... 240%3A1318


My Blueflame cost me £310 fitted at the factory  I think I got the last group buy on them before the TT shop became the distributors about 3 years ago. The TTshop immediately banged the price up over £100 :evil: You used to be able to buy a Blueflame and have it fitted at the factory but the TTshop stopped all that but as far as I know you can still buy and have any exhaust fitted there bar a TT one :? I did have to go back twice to the factory to have it refitted though as I wasnt happy with it. After a few weeks it would knock against the body but its fine now apart from the fact the RH tail pie sticks out a little bit more than the left one. I like the Blueflame tips better than any I have seen and the polish up easily and very well. IMO the Miltec look far to OME to me that maybe a good thing or a bad thing depending on what you like and want I guess.

Here's my Blueflame I have just taken nearly 3 years after being fitted now. 

























OOps bit of alloy polish on the valance there. :roll:


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, had the Forge on for over a week now and it's got deeper and louder. It's also developed a little bit of a buzzy drone at 3500rpm. Any other Forge users had a similar experience ?

I'd heard that exhausts gets louder as they "settle" - is this true and if so why ? Or is it the joints need tightening up again ?

Hmmm


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my Blueflame I have just taken nearly 3 years after being fitted now........ nice !
hey les ,get underneath and paint that back silencer with heat proof matt black,,..... :lol:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

liffy99 said:


> Well, had the Forge on for over a week now and it's got deeper and louder. It's also developed a little bit of a buzzy drone at 3500rpm. Any other Forge users had a similar experience ?
> 
> I'd heard that exhausts gets louder as they "settle" - is this true and if so why ? Or is it the joints need tightening up again ?
> 
> Hmmm


It gets deeper / louder due to the carbon lining the exhaust.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

personally i think the forge posted earlier is not attractive at all and is not a patch on the blueflame. I'm opting on a borla as i may be able to get one cheap. If not miltek or blueflame will be optional avenues


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

les said:


> :


what do you use to keep the tips clean?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I used to use metal polish, but needs to be regular. Dont let the build up come!


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> I used to use metal polish, but needs to be regular. Dont let the build up come!


autosol is a definite for anyone wanting shiney tips


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LEDZEPP said:


> hey les ,get underneath and paint that back silencer with heat proof matt black,,..... :lol:


Ermmm na


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i use auto sol and mothers too as i was recommended this when i had my HKS on the mx5

:mrgreen:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

RPM-tuningsolutions said:


> Being a professional welder, I can say the welds are ok, they look strong and I'm sure they have plenty of penetration with the amount of heat/amps they seem to have used, the welds could look a bit better, but this is one of the effects you get with welding stainless steel, once you go over the welds a second time to add, its looks awful as stainless work hardens and the characteristics of the material change.
> 
> It's a shame as the rest of the exhaust is beautifully made, mandrel bends are very nice and overall workmanship looks good, although by looking at the welds I'm confident in saying that the welds have not been purged. This is something I always do to prevent scaling on the internal diameter, scaling will cause airflow restrictions and turbulence. To purge a weld you must supply an airflow or argon inside the pipe so that as your welding the outside the inside is also welding, this creates a smooth transition between connecting pipe work.
> 
> ...


 just noticed this !!!!
i too am a profesional welder, coded ( pipe ) ASME 1X, Lloyds , DNV , etc. , also CSWIP inspector, and i can tell you if i or anyone that i have worked beside had turned in a weld looking anything like these, especially pics 2 and 4 then we would be offsite before you could say Miltek !!! a stainless weld should look like a wedding ring ,,, not a bowl of mince !!!! i am not even going to go into "purging " or " second pass ",, neither of which are evident here ....


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

C'mon guys = what are your commnents after fitting this ?
Mine started off brilliantly but now sounds like a bl**dy Meschersmitt between 3 and 4k revs (has something worked loose I wonder). Really, really tiring motorway drone / buzz as a result - not good.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mines still great. After quotes to get tips changed tho. Any idea how much it should be costing? Been quoted £70 and £100 and thast seems alot to me


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Bikerz, there's a guy on eBay who sells pairs of genuine Audi tips for £50, have you thought about replacing them with standard ones? Kinda stealthy! 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

One of the things I don't like about the Miltek is the tips look to OME to me. The Blueflame tips IMO look far better and polish up great. I wouldnt want to pay £400 plus for a zorts that looked like the standard one. :? next thing we will have is one not only looking standard but sounding standard as well :roll: Buy an after market zorts with tips sim to OME would be a bit like buying a better stereo and it looking just like the Bose :lol: But you pays your money and takes your pic I guess. We had a member Pete AKA Cotsie here who used to make zorts tips for other members in all kinds of designs to order and bloody good they were to.


----------



## multipass71 (Dec 4, 2008)

liffy99 said:


> C'mon guys = what are your commnents after fitting this ?
> Mine started off brilliantly but now sounds like a bl**dy Meschersmitt between 3 and 4k revs (has something worked loose I wonder). Really, really tiring motorway drone / buzz as a result - not good.


I think that is caused by your exhaust rubber hangers. I have seen people have problems with them being to old and not holding it in place. Some people replace them or you can zip-tie around them to help. I have this exhaust and it's going fine.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought forge where going to be changing the Tips?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

They said so, but no ones heard since, i should go down there and rattle there cage really


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

we are on the case .... sometime by the month end


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Will you offer a service to change the tips on the one I have at min?


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

sorry we will not be able to offer an exchange service on back box ..


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bit surprised by that to be honest!

Surely it would be good business to offer an exchange service at a cost? No one asked if you would do it free!


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

well if you pop by we will see what we can do ..has the exhaust been fitted to the car


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

It has yes, But I can remove if needed. I own the red one 
You around this saturday morning? Idea on cost?


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

so we would need to take back a used back box ????.....with the greatest respect I do not think Milltek or Scorpion would take back an exhaust that you purchased and then fitted then didnt like what you chosen .......did you buy this direct from Forge or a Forge reseller , if you purchased from a dealer you will need to be contacting them ...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I got it from you guys, came and picked it up on a saturday. I dont want you to take box back, just change tips. That do able?


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

OK ... we cannot offer to remove the tips you have and reweld on the new ones , sorry ....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

roddy said:


> RPM-tuningsolutions said:
> 
> 
> > Being a professional welder, I can say the welds are ok, they look strong and I'm sure they have plenty of penetration with the amount of heat/amps they seem to have used, the welds could look a bit better, but this is one of the effects you get with welding stainless steel, once you go over the welds a second time to add, its looks awful as stainless work hardens and the characteristics of the material change.
> ...


Not sure after the above comments that that would be your best bet bikerz! Why dont you see how much it is to just purchase the tips alone? Then arrange the rest of the job your self?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been Ben, been down to chave world and been quoted £70 to have any tips I want welded one. Just thourght forge would do me a deal being a good customer and it being there system


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

we cannot offer this service as we are in the process of developing other systems , with other tail pipe styles , we cannot offer to change a style of tip because the customer has changed his mind ,this sets a precident ..... at the time that the exhaust was purchased from the ebay reseller not Forge this was the only style we had on offer ...as I mentioned MIlltek would not offer this service ,

You cannot take your PC back to PC world and ask them to install vista after you bought XP


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

forgemotorsport said:


> we cannot offer this service as we are in the process of developing other systems , with other tail pipe styles , we cannot offer to change a style of tip because the customer has changed his mind ,this sets a precident ..... at the time that the exhaust was purchased from the ebay reseller not Forge this was the only style we had on offer ...as I mentioned MIlltek would not offer this service ,
> 
> You cannot take your PC back to PC world and ask them to install vista after you bought XP


Really bad comparison!!

I think you think people are expecting it for free?

I can buy a PC at PC world with XP on.... Then go back to PC world, purchase Vista and ask them to install it! They have good business sense and wouldnt miss an oppertunity to make MORE money!

They are gonna make money from me buying vista, then make money on the costs of isntalling it......

Its all an upsell!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

PS... NO ONE has mentioned FREE!!

If you make the tips.... and you do Welding.....why wouldnt you let people buy the tips and pay you to Weld them on??? Am i missing something?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

forgemotorsport said:


> we cannot offer this service as we are in the process of developing other systems , with other tail pipe styles , we cannot offer to change a style of tip because the customer has changed his mind ,this sets a precident ..... at the time that the exhaust was purchased from the ebay reseller not Forge this was the only style we had on offer ...as I mentioned MIlltek would not offer this service ,
> 
> You cannot take your PC back to PC world and ask them to install vista after you bought XP


You can actually :wink:

Ben I think they just dont want to do this, but i wish they would just say that :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> PS... NO ONE has mentioned FREE!!
> 
> If you make the tips.... and you do Welding.....why wouldnt you let people buy the tips and pay you to Weld them on??? Am i missing something?


Just MAYBE Forge themselves aren't making them at all but farming the work out to a zorts manufacturer that would make a lot of sense don't you think? :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

les said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > PS... NO ONE has mentioned FREE!!
> ...


Not with those welds!


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Welds - the Jury was out . . . .

Had mine a month now and the first weekm was great. Then it got noisier and buzzier and noisier and buzzier.
Went back to the fitters today - everything is where it should be BUT, there's a crack in the weld on the back box !

Will have to speak to the suppliers tomorrow - where do I stand - a refund would still leave me out of pocket (fitting costs and then need to find another exhaust) ???

:evil: :evil:


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone have a view on where I stand ?
I didn't notice a crack before the exhaust was fitted but can only assume that heat / vibration have caused it to appear.
I am thinking that goods should be of "reasonable quality" and "fit for purpose" etc. If they fail within a week then I would hope the supplier would get it sorted, including another set of fitting costs if needed.
Cheers


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

deffo mate,,, refund or replacement i'd imagine... But Any production line should have good Quality control... but mistakes do happen... and when they do companies are usually pretty good at resolving them.. (especially when your forum members) would imagine there wouldn't be a problem..


----------



## burchy (Mar 19, 2009)

oh well guys, looks like some of you were right see photo of what happened today!!!! main pipe parted company with back box section at the weld!!!!
[


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Please contact us whne possible , we will do what we can to help , we have no stock at this time , we are working on more .


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine cracked too - had it re tig-welded.

That said Forge now have a later model with slash cut tail pipes - looks nicer but I think the one in this thread sounded nicer.

I think there must have been some quality control issues with the fabricators, but Forge have been superb in customer support.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I cant fault them for customer surrport and mine in an early one with dodgey tail pipes, tho everyone says it sounds nicer than teh blueflames which is nice


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

superb customer support is great but id rather just get a well made product :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

In all honesty Forge have a very good reputation for turning out good products first time and
the support is second to none, so to get one product wrong is IMHO not too bad and they are
going about rectifying it.

I have read a few pages on here and people get involved BEN when it's not their car or product
and strir the facts to suit a gripe and keep going on and on, long after the matter seems to have been sorted


----------



## burchy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well was contacted today and will just wait to see if the problem gets sorted. Will keep you informed and yes there customer service is rather good so far.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

robokn said:


> In all honesty Forge have a very good reputation for turning out good products first time and
> the support is second to none, so to get one product wrong is IMHO not too bad and they are
> going about rectifying it.
> 
> ...


Mate, i havent commented on here for a LONG time! 07th of May????? Plus i was commenting on one of my mates cars! Sheldon, who DOES have a one of their exhusts.

Also i did have some positive comments to make regarding Forge!!



T7 BNW said:


> "i agree with ads
> 
> In general forge stuff is great and top quality!
> 
> Its just this exhust i dont like!"


----------



## burchy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well guys thought i'd update you on the exhaust situation, as you may be aware the forge exhaust i purchased had a weld failure at the centre pipe connection to the back box. contacted forge who have confrimed they would replace.

Current situation awaiting existing exhaust to be collected has taken 2months to arrange involving me taking a day off work.
No date yet as to when the new exhaust will arrive but was told early 2010.

Any more news and i'll let you all know i'm sure i'll get there in the end.


----------

